# Glueup jig for segmented turnings.



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Whipped together this little jig for gluing up small stuff for segmented turnings, (especially pens). Just 4 pieces of aluminum angle screwed to a piece of 2X4, with a cross piece to butt the pieces against. All scraps from the junk box. The 2X4 allows clamping in a vise. Up to 4 pieces can be glued up at once. 

Two pics show mockup of pieces being glued. If I were really glueing, I't put waxed paper under the stock.The jig works well with up to inch or so stock, think I'll build another with bigger and longer angle pieces for bigger stock.

I clamp the first piece butted against the center stop, glue the next piece(s), then push them together and add the spring clamp. Provides just enough lateral pressure to give a little squeeze out.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Just finished gluing up a couple pieces for turning Christmas ornaments.


----------

